# Echte Serielle Schnittstelle an Dell Latitude C840



## progi12 (6 Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen 
ic habe seit geraumer Zeit ein Dell Laptop Latitude C840 im Einsatz. Habe jetzt ein Problem mit der seriellen Datenübertragung zu einem OP73 micro über WinnCC felxible. Die Datenübertragung wird immer an der gleichestelle abgebrochen mit der Meldung Fehler bei empfangen der Daten. Laut Siemenshotline hat mein Dell Laptop keine echte serielle Schnitstelle und deswegen kann es zu Komunikatinsproblemen kommen. Die empfehlen mir ein neues Laptop, kanns ja wohl nicht sein.
Gibt es nicht eine andere Möglichkeit eine echte serielle Schnittstelle einzurichten?


----------



## seeba (6 Februar 2006)

progi12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> ic habe seit geraumer Zeit ein Dell Laptop Latitude C840 im Einsatz. Habe jetzt ein Problem mit der seriellen Datenübertragung zu einem OP73 micro über WinnCC felxible. Die Datenübertragung wird immer an der gleichestelle abgebrochen mit der Meldung Fehler bei empfangen der Daten. Laut Siemenshotline hat mein Dell Laptop keine echte serielle Schnitstelle und deswegen kann es zu Komunikatinsproblemen kommen. Die empfehlen mir ein neues Laptop, kanns ja wohl nicht sein.
> Gibt es nicht eine andere Möglichkeit eine echte serielle Schnittstelle einzurichten?



Kann nur immer wieder die ExSys PCMCIA Karte mit 2 Seriellen empfehlen.


----------

